
Social Distancing on Websites - xynazog
https://unsplash.com/
======
xynazog
Unsplash shows how social distancing should be. Scroll down on the website and
you will see the pictures spreading out to maintain a safe distance.

~~~
Hesavard
I'm just landing on their homepage so

